# Sunflowers and others



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I always grow a small patch in the summer and the bees love them, if you just leave them the birds love them in the winter.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The Sunflowers are beautiful, as is the garden. Do you start Sunflowers from seeds? I have never planted them. What variety would you recommend to someone in Northern PA? And when would I plant them?


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> The Sunflowers are beautiful, as is the garden. Do you start Sunflowers from seeds? I have never planted them. What variety would you recommend to someone in Northern PA? And when would I plant them?


They're from seed, and they're nothing special. That's a mixture I got from the local nursery, just buy a packet off the rack (Burpee, Parks, etc). The fancier ones are coming through pollenless, I don't want to grow them. What they sell off the rack in nurseries, Wally-world, etc. are just fine. They grow fast and put on quite a show, if you get the multibranching types they'll bloom for quite a long time provided you keep them deadheaded. Also get some zinnias, the bees really love them, too!


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

*sunflowers*



Jeffzhear said:


> The Sunflowers are beautiful, as is the garden. Do you start Sunflowers from seeds? I have never planted them. What variety would you recommend to someone in Northern PA? And when would I plant them?


 Yes all types will grow in Pa. They take up a lot of room but are easy to grow. Every year I try new varieties, so so many to choose from and beneficial to nature. After you start growing them each spring you will find new plants growing in the garden where seeds have fallen. I gentle dig them up (gently, they don't like being transplanted) and move them to where you want them. Since you will be getting cross pollinated plants you will get some interesting varieties. 

Korny


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Terrific garden. Lush and green. You must have a green thumb.

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ann and Korney both, ty and I will stop at the seed rack at Lowes and buy a packet and plant some....another project...a flower garden....<Smile> Again, TY, Jeff


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

Korny's Korner said:


> Yes all types will grow in Pa. They take up a lot of room but are easy to grow. Every year I try new varieties, so so many to choose from and beneficial to nature. After you start growing them each spring you will find new plants growing in the garden where seeds have fallen. I gentle dig them up (gently, they don't like being transplanted) and move them to where you want them. Since you will be getting cross pollinated plants you will get some interesting varieties.
> 
> Korny


See what I mean!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

kgbenson said:


> Terrific garden. Lush and green. You must have a green thumb.
> 
> Keith


Thank you. I love to garden, there's no place on earth I'd rather be. My great grandmother was an herbalist, she raised my mother, who is also an herbalist, horticulturist and 17th century kitchen garden expert. I grew up in the garden!



Korny's Korner said:


> See what I mean!!!!!!!


Gorgeous! I can't wait for the full garden season! Right now bees are all over the crocus that have just opened, it's just getting warm out there.....


----------

